# Dunwich Dynamo 2020



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2020)

Dunwich Dynamo 2020
July 4th.

Do we think it will be on, or cancelled this year, or will some just ride it anyway?

🤔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

Ah crystal ball gazing and looking at the alignment of the planets.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2020)

And the full moon.. 🌕


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Apr 2020)

If there is no cafe at the end, no pop-up stops and no coaches home - I'm surprised Southwark Cyclists haven't pulled the plug yet - its appeal is limited and about 30 people might do it. You'd need to carry everything and quite possibly ride back too, although trains are a more likely option if there are very few people. Personally I think Patrick Field should declare this one null and void and make the 2021 edition DD XXVIII.

I'm out already as our coach has been cancelled.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Apr 2020)

July.

It might be in the clear - wait and see.

Last time I did it I carried all my gear and went for a camping holiday.

with a barmy load.

If we are cleared by then I'd be even more inclined to do it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

I have always thought about doing it , but can't see it being on in 2020


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have always thought about doing it , but can't see it being on in 2020


It's a fun ride! First time, I rode with a mate, and his wife met us near the end with their camping stove and a cool box full of breakfast and beer 🍻 (at 04.30 on a Sunday morning hic)
Second time was a train to London, ride to London Fields to batter my way through clouds of 'fragrant' smoke to the start point. 
I'd arranged with my boss that it was OK to hitch a lift back to my depot near Kettering with a night load to Lowestoft. All I had to do was make certain I got to Lowestoft by 06.00 for my lift to within 12 miles of home by 10.00 ish.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have always thought about doing it , but can't see it being on in 2020


recommended, though an increasing number of folk seem determined to treat it as a sportive/do it at speed. Take your time, enjoy it.


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> If we are cleared by then I'd be even more inclined to do it.


Yeah, there's a temptation to do it as a mix of "I thought I would some day and this has reminded me there may not be many more days", "all my other tours this summer are toast", "the worst sportivers might not be there" and "up yours covid-19", but with a probable lack of long rides between now and then, plus I've never camped, the 200-300 miles of cycling involved for me will probably be too much even if the restrictions ease enough to make it possible.

But like others, I doubt enough restrictions will have been lifted enough by July, so any assemblies at London Fields or Dunwich beach, or many people to ride on the same road even with spacing, will probably be prevented by government and/or police.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Apr 2020)

We'll see - last time I did it I effectively cycled it mega loaded (could hardly hold the bike straight when off it) continuously from south London to a roadside verge just outside Caister on Sea.


----------



## nonowt (16 Apr 2020)

Did it last year and the year before (not sure why I didn't do it sooner as it literally goes past my house within the 1st mile or so) and was looking forward to round 3. But I really can't see it happening this year. Even if schools and offices are reopened, I don't think that level of social mixing and movement would be a good idea. If it did go ahead it could cause bad feeling in all those sleepy villages the route travels through and whose tolerance and support the DD relies on.

Having said that, its not organised so obviously people can turn up and do it self-supported anyway ...providing they don't get busted and have to explain why their 1 hour of exercise has somehow landed them in Sudbury at 3AM!


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2020)

nonowt said:


> their 1 hour of exercise


No such thing in England ATM.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Apr 2020)

One of the feed stops has definitely cancelled now. I can't see any of them working if 2m social distancing is in place - the queue for Sudbury fire station would reach back to the edge of town.

Should this thread be moved to recreational rides? I think Barry Mason would turn in his grave if people called the DD a sportive 🤮


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Should this thread be moved to recreational rides? I think Barry Mason would turn in his grave if people called the DD a sportive 🤮


Too true. Have only just noticed that it is flying under the dreaded sportive flag.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Too true. Have only just noticed that it is flying under the dreaded sportive flag.


I posted it here as I thought previous DD threads were in Sportives. I'm happy if it's moved by the mods, if it cheers us up


----------



## mjr (29 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I posted it here as previous DD threads were in Sportives.


It doesn't look like they were to me. Example https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/dunwich-dynamo-2019.249496/


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> It doesn't look like they were to me.


Yep, I was editing my post as you were replying. My bad..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Soterd, it seems.. Ta 👍🏼


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Apr 2020)

The Facebook threads are about 75% "no way, it'd be irresponsible" but there is a vocal minority who say nothing will stop them. Public perception of cyclists is more important than a ride, I'd say...and imagine the reaction you'd get if you needed A&E.


----------



## mjr (30 Apr 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The Facebook threads are about 75% "no way, it'd be irresponsible" but there is a vocal minority who say nothing will stop them. Public perception of cyclists is more important than a ride, I'd say...


Yeah, but given that some will ride it anyway, what good do you expect staying away to do?

I think there may be good reason to decide it's irresponsible (it's a while off yet, though) but "public perception" is probably going to be awful anyway.


> and imagine the reaction you'd get if you needed A&E.


Professionalism?


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Public perception of cyclists is more important than a ride, I'd say


That's what I think too. And whilst there's no technical limit on the time duration of your daily exercise, the messaging has been quite clear - stay at home. And the leaflet that came through everyone's door said when you're doing the the exceptions (exercise being one of them) you should 'minimise the time spent outside of the home'. It's disingenuous to say otherwise. I think AUK have got it right, others should follow. We already have to put up with enough bad press and we don't need a large (semi) organised event to allow people to say that cyclists are selfish and flouting all the rules. Of course, all this presumes restrictions haven't been eased sufficiently by then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

rb58 said:


> That's what I think too. And whilst there's no technical limit on the time duration of your daily exercise, the messaging has been quite clear - stay at home. And the leaflet that came through everyone's door said when you're doing the the exceptions (exercise being one of them) you should 'minimise the time spent outside of the home'. It's disingenuous to say otherwise. I think AUK have got it right, others should follow. We already have to put up with enough bad press and we don't need a large (semi) organised event to allow people to say that cyclists are selfish and flouting all the rules. Of course, all this presumes restrictions haven't been eased sufficiently by then.



Remember this is July though. We will have to wait and see what situation the country is in at that time. It’s no good applying the lockdown rules of April to something three months away,


----------



## rb58 (1 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Remember this is July though. We will have to wait and see what situation the country is in at that time. It’s no good applying the lockdown rules of April to something three months away,


Yup. Hence my final sentence.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 May 2020)

An update of sorts: https://southwarkcyclists.org.uk/product/dunwich-dynamo-xxviii-4-5-july-2020/


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 May 2020)

I personally havent made any arrangements regarding lifts home. So thats me out of the running. Though when i ended my ride last year i had already decided to give the next one a miss. 

Its absolutely confusing why they havent cancelled. Most major cycling events had been cancelled or postponed till further notice months ago. What are they waiting for?


----------



## mjr (5 May 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Its absolutely confusing why they havent cancelled. Most major cycling events had been cancelled or postponed till further notice months ago. What are they waiting for?


Maybe when they cancel the bus makes no difference how much they lose?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

rb58 said:


> Yup. Hence my final sentence.



Indeed we can ignore the sentences before that.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 May 2020)

mjr said:


> Maybe when they cancel the bus makes no difference how much they lose?



Dont know about that. I think i read they were doing refunds. So im under the impression that the hire company also refunded the organiser.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 May 2020)

Coaches now cancelled. Money can go to the LCC or you can get a refund. If you want to ride this year, you're self-supporting (and there'll almost certainly be no cafė at the end).

Patrick Field has also posted and suggested people spread themselves over other dates. It may be that unlimited exercising is allowed from Monday but it still won't be a social event. Let's hope people are sensible so this ride stays just under the radar of police marshals, insurance, fees and other such horrors.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

My sister was walking in the area, a short while ago, and the Dunwich café was doing takeaways.

Whether they'll open at 04.00 or not, I don't know.. Can't see them turning down easy money, though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My sister was walking in the area, a short while ago, and the Dunwich café was doing takeaways.
> 
> Whether they'll open at 04.00 or not, I don't know.. Can't see them turning down easy money, though.



I always thought those places along the route that stay open till super late must make stupid amounts of money for just that 12-16hrs.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Jun 2020)

The cafe owners have apparently said it won't open this year and won't even open next year if lots of people ride and there are complaints.

It's a dilemma now: Boris is allowing pubs etc to reopen on the day of the ride, and a bike ride in the open air now looks less risky in comparison. It's about perceptions, really, and it's hard to separate genuine virus concerns from locals (can you catch it from someone riding past your house when you're in bed?) from the usual NIMBYism. 

I'm not riding and it will be miserable without transport back or feed stops, but the idea of a 2020 run seems less wrong now than it did before the latest relaxation of lockdown.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2020)

Unlikely i'll do it but i don't see a lack of food stops as a practical problem. For the last few years i've carried everything i needed. Food stops are also a social thing of course.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Jun 2020)

I've done it many times without actually buying any food or drink from the stops but I did like to sit in the light and (relative) warmth for 20 minutes to have my flask tea. Also, treating it as two rides - a dash to the halfway stop and an amble afterwards - suits me as it avoids much of the congestion and matches my natural energy levels.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Jun 2020)

By the by i won't miss the beach cafe.
Barry mason used to praise the fabled breakfasts but after i'd had one i felt like another - somewhat on the small size for anyone, let alone an overnight cyclist. One of the last times i did it i rode on with some pals to woodbridge en route to ipswich - had a great breakfast there. Old station building?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

I've never actually used the café either. 
First DD was a full cooked breakfast, by the next bay down nearer Sizewell, as a mate's wife drove to collect us and bought their camping stove. 
Next time, solo, I just relied on what I carried before a breakfast in Lowestoft where my ride home was from (in a works truck)


----------



## mjr (25 Jun 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Unlikely i'll do it but i don't see a lack of food stops as a practical problem. For the last few years i've carried everything i needed. Food stops are also a social thing of course.


Yes, I'll not ride this year because I'd like to see the full event, not only a night ride.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jul 2020)

Did anyone go? Strong tailwind but bursts of rain, I expect. Rather them than me.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

Not me.

It had been in the diary but it rather crept up on me - usually the planets make it somewhat later in the month I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2020)

I was thinking it'd be a dodgy wind to ride in.. Mainly a tailwind, but gusting everywhere, especially nearing the coast!


----------



## AlexB (5 Jul 2020)

There was no way I'd have ridden it this year, but I've been doing it for around 15 years now. I've long since given up on mid-way stops and now take a small stove and cook in a bid shelter part-way there. I have to make sure no-one follows me as it's about a mile off route.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

AlexB said:


> There was no way I'd have ridden it this year, but I've been doing it for around 15 years now. I've long since given up on mid-way stops and now take a small stove and cook in a bid shelter part-way there. I have to make sure no-one follows me as it's about a mile off route.


bid shelter?
typo?


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking it'd be a dodgy wind to ride in.. Mainly a tailwind, but gusting everywhere, especially nearing the coast!


We did a 35 mile circular ride this morning. Must have got lucky, as we seemed to have a tailwind a lot more than we had a headwind. I think it started SW and veered W.


----------



## AlexB (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> bid shelter?
> typo?


Bus shelter...


----------



## nonowt (5 Jul 2020)

I live on the route about a mile from London Fields and didn't notice any increase in cyclists last night. I was out riding around the lanes near Epping this morning and I was pretty gusty, I reckon it would have been a hard work overnight.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Feb 2021)

Looks as if 2021 is off too. Southwark Cyclists aren't booking coaches, so it won't be a mass ride (which probably means no food stops).


----------

